# Question on buying used Polaris RZR



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Looking at a really cool 2010 RZR. It has just about every add on including a snorkel system which kinda worries me. Is there a way to know if the machine has been submerged or has gotten water in the engine/tranny? What else should I check, bearings,axles,compression???


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

No way really to tell if its been submerged. You can looks at the coloration of the suspension parts and engine and tranny blocks, if its stained dirty and not aluminum then it has prolly been played in the mud a lot. Just depends on how they treated. Id buy a modded out bike like that if I knew the owner took good care of it with proper maintenance. Check for radiator for mud staining also, pull the engine cover off in back of the seats and look in there. If mud is caked and baked on the exhaust also. 

What part of town are you buying it from? Some mod them out and dont even submerge them in anything. Sometimes bikes are snorkeled for security incase they slide off in a deep hole on accident. What kinda price? Is it a razor s?


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Its a 2010 RZR with a bunch of mods, has 174 hours and asking 15,500. Located in dayton.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol, that guy is a 2cooler on here. Im also know him from the park, name is James. From what I know its a good bike and never been deep or sunk


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful bike no doubt, only one major problem; it's a stinkin polaris :rotfl: 

I've seen that bike out I think. realy clean if I remeber right.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

the shocker 2 in the .....


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

BadBob said:


> the shocker 2 in the .....


Pink!


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

1 in the .....


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Stink


----------

